# Hairy Bikers joke



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

How to turn a duck into a soul singer..............

Put it in a hot oven and when its bill withers it's done!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

8O Oh thats soooooo bad!!

Johnny F


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> 8O Oh thats soooooo bad!!
> 
> Johnny F


....actually, I rather like that 

I'd like to tell the wife cos she's a big fan of the bikers..........
trouble is, she wouldn't have a clue who Bill Withers is :roll:


----------

